# Anyone ever ate Boer Goat meat?



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

My grandchildren raised a Boer goat for 4-H and they were 92 pounds - they grew off really well. We were able to buy one of them back and it was taken to a reputable processor. 
I picked up the goat yesterday. The meat is really marbled with fat. Is this a trait of the Boer or did my processor get the meat mixed up with something else. My DIL prepared some burger and drained off a lot of fat. This may be because that the processor mixed fat in with it - might have even been goat fat or even hog fat. Dunno... However, the steaks shouldn't have been marbled with fat. 

Our Nubians have no marbling in the meat and the fat is on the outside of the carcass and around the internal organs so that it is easily trimmed off. If this is actually Boer goat meat that we have - that marbling is a bad trait for those of us that want lean meat. Past USDA studies done on goat meat is that it was 40% less fat than chicken without the skin. That makes for a lean heart healthy meat. 

Makes me wonder if they didn't get the sheep mixed up with the goats.


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

:biggrin We always eat all the leftover wethers and it is very lean meat ,I have never seen marbled fatty Boer goat meat ........ We always add ground smoked bacon end pieces to our ground goat for sausage and goat burger meat.HHmmm how does the meat taste ? I would think all Goat meat is heart healthy meat choice.
linda/bella


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yep, no marbled meat


----------



## Ober House (Jul 12, 2012)

Goat meat does not usually marble as goats fatten up under the skin just like deer. The meat is very good and lean too. We are roasting a whole goat for Thanksgiving this year as it is also my Birthday. He is almost 100 pounds and I am tired of his screaming. Crazy wether.


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

It's just not possible for the meat to be marbled at all. Does it taste like goat? Steaks the right size? Might be a mixed up order?


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Nope me either, never seen goat meat with marbling.


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

I have a friend who raises and sells Boer meat. I'll have to ask her. I know my one and only goat I sent to slaughter (this year) was fat as a tick and the meat is lean as can be, just like wild game.


----------



## lonestrchic23 (Jan 7, 2011)

We have processed boers, dairies & crosses.... I've never had goat meat with marbling.

We even butchered an OBESE 18 month old boer wether.... He was fatty, but it was all under the skin & some around the organs... All of which was easily trimmed off.... None of the roast or steak was marbled..


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Ok we cooked some up. It is definitely lamb. I knew it looked different as I had never seen goat meat have marbling of fat in the meat either. Guess the processor got it mixed up.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Lamb isn't usually all that marbled either. Wonder what breed it was. Hopefully it's good at least...you should probably call the processor though! Someone may be missing their lamb too.


----------



## VictoriaK (Jul 8, 2012)

Some meat processors will add pork/beef/other fat to the meat, it is just common practice, as they do with venison. We have to be sure if we send meat out, to tell the fella not to add any fat...I was grossed out by all the fat in our venison one year, It was nasty..


----------



## Laverne (Apr 4, 2010)

I bought some Boer burger from some people who live nearby and it had perfect tiny little fat balls in it like the processor has a machine that makes tiny fat balls to add to meat. Anyway it was terrible burger and tasted like lamb fat was added.


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

Boer goat is very lean - and very delicious. We had the first 2 or 3 butchered with the custom guys - but now we just butcher at home, just like deer. I remember the first deer that we harvested - the butcher asked if we wanted to have fat added. I didn't know, but didn't want to pay the extra $$ for it . So just took it the way it was. So glad that I didn't have someone else's fat added to my meat! And surely wouldn't appreciate it if someone added fat to my Boer meat either.


----------



## Goat Town (Nov 20, 2010)

I had two wethers butchered this year. As usual I ask the processor to add a little pork fat to the sausage and hot links to facilitate cooking. I have noticed some fat around the outside of other cuts like chops and ribs, but I chalked it up to how I raised the wethers. Now I'm not so sure!


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Marbled fat, though, is different than added in fat. You can't add fat into a steak and have it looked marbled. It is fat mixed all in the meat part, not around the outside. Ground up meat can easily have fat added to it, but that doesn't mean it's marbled.


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

> Marbled fat, though, is different than added in fat.


Yep but this was not added fat. There were fat deposits in the steak and streaks of it here and there. Meat taste like lamb to me.


----------



## informative (Aug 24, 2012)

Ober House said:


> ... We are roasting a whole goat for Thanksgiving this year as it is also my Birthday. He is almost 100 pounds and I am tired of his screaming. Crazy wether.


Haha! SO The squeaky goat really does get the BBQ.


----------



## informative (Aug 24, 2012)

Tim Pruitt said:


> Meat taste like lamb to me.


guess their skills in butchering don't transfer to office skills like sorting, organizing, and tracking orders. 
the lamb people are probably doing the same thing - "Wow this lamb sure was lean and tastes pretty good"


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

informative said:


> Tim Pruitt said:
> 
> 
> > Meat taste like lamb to me.
> ...


 :lol My girlfriend raises two lambs a year in her swanky neighborhood back yard (ya gotta love Idaho!). Anyway, one year she raised one of our Boer wethers. When she cooked it (and she makes a mean leg of lamb) her older children declared that it was the best lamb she had ever made!  When they found out that it was goat, they told her to ditch the sheep and just raise goat. :biggrin


----------

